# Sliding shower door



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Off to Morocco in the morning and can't get the teeth in the middle part, at the bottom of the shower door, back on its track. 
Help Rapido owners please.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry no idea, however I did suggest you phoned Wokingham for help, did they help at all for the record. 
As you are going down through France, perhaps pop into the Rapido factory they might even supply new teeth for you.

cabby


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Cabby. Now in Spain en route to Morocco so will manage and hopefully get Brownhills to do it under warranty.


----------

